# has clomid worked for anyone straight after a laparoscopy??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girls,

was just wondering if clomid has worked for anyone straight after havin a lap n die test,this is my second lap(1st one in 2006)

if yes,wen did u start takin clomid after ur op,

im just curious as i want to know if im wasting my time!!

thanku n goodluck xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

had my Lap at the end of November 2010 - removed mild endo and scar adhesions, tubes were both clear.  i then was given cyclogest (progesterone) for second half of my cycle for 2m but not BFP so i then had 100mg clomid along with the cyclogest and we got a BFP 2nd month

wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanku so much for replying 

u hear these wee feedbacks and they give you great hope!!

i have my lap n dye test on the 21st oct ...had one before so i no the score,can i ask u how long after did u start taking clomid n cyclogest and also (sorry to be a torture)   wat day do u start takin the cyclogest n for how long??

thanks again n good luck xxx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i had one period after the Lap and then the next cycle i tried cyclogest for 2m and then when that didnt work we tried clomid.  i took it days 2 to 7 and started straight off on 100mg even though i did ovulate but my FSH level was 11 and they felt the quality of ovulation was not good.

when i say the cyclogest didnt work - it kind of did in the sense that before the cyclogest i would spot from about 5/6 days after OV and then my period would come - so not enough time between OV and period.  Cyclogest fixed that problem but did not fix the quality of the ovulation and i needed clomid for that.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

you have brought a wee smile to my face this wednesday morning...

congratulations to u and ur other half,thats wonderful news!!

i had icsi and all before but that was with an ex partner so im hoping for a fresh start,hoping clomid ect mite work!!

ill let u no how i get on,thank u so kindly for ur reply  

lisa xx


----------



## jenny26 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, 
I suffered from secondary infertility for 2 years and went to see a fertility specialist in  April. I had the lap a week after seeing her and she agreed I could try six months of clomid after having the lap and then no other options but to move onto IVF (I had already had a HSG, immunology tests, Intralipids and tried steroids as they found a slight immune issue). Anyway she suggested that I stop all other medication and start Clomid 50mg the first cycle after the laparoscopy and much to my complete surprise (my husband actually did the test as I was so sure it would be another negative) got a BFP on the 11th June. Now 21 weeks pregnant and still can't believe that it finally happened   . Good luck on your journey, I hope it all works out for you 
Jen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww jen thats fantastic news...congratulations to yous both   

im going into this wee journey with a total different approach now,2 wks after my lap n dye test,im going to start my weekly acupuncture and continue my vitamins,im on pregnacare and oh is on well man,im also eating brazil nuts n takin in plenty of water, kind of change of lifestyle to be honest,i think we changes mite help this time!!

wen me n my ex partner went on our ivf/icsi route, we went privately,so lookin back now,i think the clinic just saw 'money' we were never offered alternative easier routes first...but anyway,hes gone now lol, 

im so grateful for your wee post,i really wish u all the very best with your wee journey,ill keep yous updated on how im getting on..
talk soon n thanks again,
lisa xx


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hi Icsi bitsy,


Don't have any experience to share but just thought I'd join you - had my lap last week and have now just started my first Clomid cycle - first tablet popped an hour ago! So has been good to read a couple of positive stories - I am equally excited that it will work and scared it won't. Congrats to Jen and SarLiv.


Like you I'm approaching things a bit differently - massive healthy lifestyle kick and looking at some yoga too. I've been taking the vits for ages but have also added evening primrose tablets to hopefully help prevent any problems with CM. Why are you taking brazil nuts - that's not something I've heard about but prepared to try pretty much anything. If I was told dancing naked in the street might help I'd be out there right now.


Anyway - fingers crossed for us both. When are you starting the Clomid?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya high love,
aw good for u,takin the first pill is our way forward t be covered in babydust lol,

i have been highly recommended to read the zita west trying to conceive book so i went to buy it on her site but i got it on ebay for just £3.50 inc delivery   bargain, in this book i already have found it very beneficial, for instance,i was a 'coffee' drinker,i then started using de-caff n hae now cut down to zero,the very odd one now n again,anyway, i was suffering really bad headaches n my doctor cudnt put his finger on it but was happy enough to dish out tramadol for pain releif,ive stopped takin the meds,within u 2mins of reading zitas book,i was able to read that i was suffering caffeine withdrawl...

ok thats maybe not rocket science but its just something i didnt think off 
her book is full of healthy eating,timing ect,she states that she is not a beleiver in sending people straight for ivf as she has to study their everyday lifestyle first and she owns an ivf clinic so ya would think like alot of doctors in the private sector,money is their main thing...

anyway,r you yawning yet lol,

brazil nuts are great for your womb lining and egg maturity,about 5 nuts daily is you guided daily amount...

im having my wee lap test next friday,the 21st, so like yourself,i should hopefully be starting clomid the following week as my period is due at the end of the month ...i hate seeing it coming but wen i no im starting clomid,i cant wait for the little huzzy to show up!!! 

so,i hope my usless little bit of info is useful someway lol,keep me posted on your clomid journey,are u taking cyclogest with yours,aparently these are great for inplantation,i had them after my embryo transfer first time round... if ur not getting lucky this month,maybe ask your doc for them next time round,

right missus,im gonna go,cause itll be the weekend by the time i shut up lol,

ask me anything,if i can help ya i will,it mitent be much good tho as im not pregnant yet either...lol..

chow for now xxx


----------



## jenny26 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi again, 


Sounds like a good plan to me, I just wanted to add that the first month I tried clomid was the first month I had accupuncture as well ( I had never had accupuncture before for anything), so not sure whether it was the lap, clomid or accupumcture that worked for me or just the combination of them all. Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Itsy, thanks for the info. Will defo invest in some brazil nuts then! Is there any specific point in your cycle or is it just all the way through? I'm also drinking plenty of grapefruit juice, apparently that's also good for CM.

So took my second pill this morning. Felt really tearful last night about this whole thing - just terrified it won't work and also feeling sorry for myself about having to go through all of this in the first place, why can't I be like every single one of my friends who got up the duff within about four seconds of trying, etc, etc, you know the story I'm sure! Anyway, am putting it down to a combination of hormones from the clomid and just feeling a bit tense - have been waiting so long to get to this point and now it's here...

I'm not taking cyclogest as well but as you say if this cycle doesn't work out (please, please, please...) then I'll talk to the hospital about it. I'm not due to see my consultant till after I've finished the second cycle of clomid (so hopefully I won't have to see him!) but will be seeing the fertility nurses in the meantime as am being scanned this first cycle. So will talk to them about it. I get spotting up to about 7 day before period (sorry TMI) and I do worry that that might be at least part of the problem, so I guess progesterone which is what I think the cyclogest are, might help?

How are you feeling about your lap? Have to say I feel pretty much recovered now although the scars are still a bit sore and belly is bruised. But feeling ready to begin 'trying' next week for sure! But at least you know what to expect. 

Thanks also for the advice Jen - next on my list of jobs today is finding a place for acupuncture!

Anyway, take care and try not to worry about your lap. The waiting is horrible isn't it - feel like I'm always waiting for something - first it was ovulation, then in the 2WW to test, then it was to see the specialists, then the lap, then for period to start clomid, now for my first scan....it just goes on!

Highlove x


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Oh PS, the book I've got is called The Fertility Diet. They've got lots of research to support their recommendations as it's been developed out of a study that followed something like 80,000 female nurses in the US for about 20 years and it's drawn correlations between what they ate and drank and who was most likely to have fertility problems. I quite like that it's based on research - I've not read the Zita West book but some of the fertility books I've seen are a bit 'quack' if you know what I mean, and that's really not for me. Only think I would say is that this one does get a bit technical about how all the various foods affect chemicals in your body, but other bits of it are really accessible.

It did tell me I need to lose weight  but actually i knew that anyway - not loads just about a stone, but because it's not that much I was thinking it doesn't really matter. Apparently it does!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi girls thanks for the info jen,i defintly beleive the acupuncture made me acheive pregnancy wen i las had my icsi so i defintly will be going to a great girl i no here in belfast, 

high love wen lookin for one make sure they specialise in fertility,it can be costly of around 30-40 pound per session,but i look at it as im not buying alcohol or coffee or snackin out on **** so all that added up tgether wud cover my acupuncture  

sorry to hear u wernt feeling up to scratch las nyt,like u say ur wee body is all over the place now with having ur lap n then clomid,its hard but keep thinkin positive, i also read the fertility diet,i got it in the library,full of good info  

dont be concentrating too much on a 'diet' as such t lose a stone pet,ul frustrate yourself, get u n the other half to go for wee strolls in the evening,this way ur exercising,spending couple time tgether n hopefully ur mind will be on something else.... watever ya do missus,keep ur head high, i no its tuff for us thinkin 'why me' but look on the bright side,we are having fun practising and wen everyone else has their wein's will all be grown up and we'l be sitting with our wee bundles of hard earned bambino's 

im dosed with the flu atm so im just concentratin on getting better before next friday!! 

as for the brazil nuts,knock yourself out,eat them wen u can as u cant OD on them lol...i think just try n eat a couple daily,keep it in your diet,

let me know how day 3 is,my ear lug isnt such a bad listener,we can moan t eachother!!

have a good day xx


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hi itsy, sorry to hear you've got flu, hope you're feeling a bit better now? Need to be better for Friday!

So have taken my fourth now and actually feeling better, only side effect now that's I'm really aware of is that I'm hot and cold all the time. Think some people have much worse so I'm doing ok! 

Thanks for all the useful tips. 

Had a nice day out and walk with DH yesterday, nice to have chance to talk about all of this but also focus on lots of other stuff too. He's totally convinced we'll be pg by the new year; am trying tone optimistic but can't get my hopes up that much.

How are you feeling about Friday? 

X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww isnt it so reasurring wen the little men start predicting our futures lol 
theyl be standing     if we dont keep upto scratch  

im ok about friday,been running around after my horseys so ive been keeping busy 

im not great with the sleeping stuff so ill keep ya posted...

talk to ya soon missus xx


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi There,

I had a lap with excision of endo and adhesions in february. My tubes were clear. We started ttc after the lap and I started the clomid in March. We got our BFP on the 3rd cycle of Clomid.
x
My sister also has endo and had a lap and feel pregnant the following month.

Wishing you all the best.

Take Care, Jacqui P xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,
had laparoscopy at the end of January to remove endometriosis and ovarian cysts. Started clomid in February and conceived in March. February was my first period after the surgery and March was my second and last period.

I am now almost 32 weeks pregnant!

Hope it helps good luck
B x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey birba 

thanku so much for your reply,im hopeful but dont want to count our chickens all the same 

did u take anything else along with clomid??

a very big congratulations and the very best off luck xxx


----------



## lucyhenry1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi icsi!

I've heard that lots of girls get preggers the month after they have the histo dye through their tubes and right after a lap.  Apparently everything is just freshly cleaned out so they have better luck. 

Lucy


----------

